
.IO is DOWN at the moment - jansh
None of the top level dnsX.nic.io servers seems to be responding to requests right now. More and more users are seeing the lights go out on .IO domain hosted websites.
======
jansh
For Planio ([https://plan.io/](https://plan.io/)), all accounts are available
via yourname.planio.net as an alternative while this outage lasts.

------
Down_n_Out
Seems it's not the first time this happens:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5838670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5838670)

